# Crazy is not the word for it.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 17, 2021)

Has anyone noticed the pop ups lately? I'm sure you have. Just seems a little excessive. I have gotten 5 pop ups just writing this! It is driving me crazy. I don't spend as much time here as I used to. What can we do about it? Okay...what do you got?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Nov 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Has anyone noticed the pop ups lately? I'm sure you have. Just seems a little excessive. I have gotten 5 pop ups just writing this! It is driving me crazy. I don't spend as much time here as I used to. What can we do about it? Okay...what do you got?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I feal you my friend I've gotten 3 writing this


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 17, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> I feal you my friend I've gotten 3 writing this


Wow...that's one an hour!  Lol! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Nov 17, 2021)

-
On a desk top pc you could try logging out and logging back in.
Then just ignore the 'enable push notifications' bar which appears at the bottom of the page.
It seems to work for me here in the UK.

​


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 17, 2021)

My adblocker blocks them, but I was wondering why I keep having to click on a little black X before I can open something.


----------



## yacorie (Nov 17, 2021)

I get them Non stop on my phone


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 17, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> My adblocker blocks them, but I was wondering why I keep having to click on a little black X before I can open something.


I was wondering the same thing but wasn't sure if or how they work. I will look into them. Thanks!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 17, 2021)

Old Wiltshire said:


> -
> On a desk top pc you could try logging out and logging back in.
> Then just ignore the 'enable push notifications' bar which appears at the bottom of the page.
> It seems to work for me here in the UK.
> ...



I am mostly working off my verizon phone. I am on the go all the time. I am on my chromebook at home. Not sure if that will work for me. I appreciate the reply. And will try.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 17, 2021)

I haven't had any problems.  I don't have the push notifications enabled.  I also use ad blocking by having those blockers as an add on with Firefox browser.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I was wondering the same thing but wasn't sure if or how they work. I will look into them. Thanks!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Oh yeah I'd definitely recommend getting one these days, the ads have gotten terrible everywhere on the internet but I don't really see any of them anymore.  I don't know which browser you're using, for Chrome it's just an extension that you click on and it adds it automatically.  I use Adblock Plus, I don't think it's the best one available anymore but I haven't gotten around to switching it and it works well enough that I don't really feel a need to switch over the occasional ad that gets through.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 18, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Oh yeah I'd definitely recommend getting one these days, the ads have gotten terrible everywhere on the internet but I don't really see any of them anymore.  I don't know which browser you're using, for Chrome it's just an extension that you click on and it adds it automatically.  I use Adblock Plus, I don't think it's the best one available anymore but I haven't gotten around to switching it and it works well enough that I don't really feel a need to switch over the occasional ad that gets through.


I know I am using Chrome. Thanks Neighbor!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 18, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Has anyone noticed the pop ups lately? I'm sure you have. Just seems a little excessive. I have gotten 5 pop ups just writing this! It is driving me crazy. I don't spend as much time here as I used to. What can we do about it? Okay...what do you got?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I was just asking my wife how the heck did these start up. Thought I was losing it. You are right. I get them all the time now! Constantly.


----------

